

Apple Updates Final Cut Pro X - jader201
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/01/31Apple-Updates-Final-Cut-Pro-X.html

======
cicloid
So Multicam is back… Will the "Pro" community be happy again? Has FCP 7
stopped working during this months?

For a $300 USD software, looks amazing, if you ask me.

